# Keyfob #16 808



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Llvg0okbc3I 

Just tested my new 808(ca 50 $ shipped) i think it works pretty good for this size,its small enough to putt into the cab of any loco 

Manfred


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Anymore info Manfred? Make,model, frequency? What you had in your hand didn't look like a keyfob size transmitter.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1627189 

The one in my hand is the Revo! The link above is the #18- 808/ I have the #16 which is pretty much the same! Those RC Forum guys have some good reviews and hacks and mods posted. 
The camera is a self contained unit ,i ordered mine with the 8GB Flashcard+ charging cable /came fresh from china within 10 day's ! 

Manfred


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry. I assumed your were talking about a control system. Now it makes sense.


----------

